# Northlandz HO train layout (worlds largest)



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Last night on RFDtv they had an episode of I Love Toy Trains, on the Northlandz train layout (world's largest indoor HO layout) SPECTACULAR the Regal. http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I went through my pics of a trip to Northlandz a few years ago - 

slide show - http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/northlandz/?albumview=slideshow 

album - http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/northlandz/

-Brian


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a very impresive layout. I was their just after it opened up. Been wanting to go back its about hour forty miutes south of me. The trestles and mountains are hudge. I know he has added on to it since. He eevn added a little humor to the layout. Worth seeing.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Brian

I just got to look at Northlandz... Oh, wow. There is a mining site there that I'd really like to know more about--it's the one with covered tramways(?) going out in three directions into bluff faces. That is one scene I'd like to study. Is there a way for me to get a bigger pic of it? I'm not the swuftest computer guy around.

Thanks for posting that link.

Les


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Sent you a message Les. 

-Brian


----------



## tweave (Jan 9, 2008)

Been there a bunch of times. There's like 100 trains running simultaneously; lots of independent loops. You oughta see the control room. This layout is NOT flat, the designer made excellent use of the vertical dimension. Sometimes the train is above your vantage point. Sometimes well below. With all these canyons and chasms, of course there are LOTS of huge bridges. An added bonus is the pipe organ in the music hall.


----------

